# 2010 VW CC 2.0 heater hose inlet removal



## Horanskyea (Dec 28, 2020)

Trying to remove the heater hose inlet from the firewall (the entire fitting that connects the heater hose to the heater core). I’ve removed the one screw between the line going in and out that I can see from the engine side that holds the whole thing in but there is something else holding the contraption to the firewall. Help! Any experience out there with removing this?


----------



## Optiker (Apr 20, 2019)

There is a spring clip that must be moved into the released position. About 0:45 in this video:


----------



## Optiker (Apr 20, 2019)

This video does a better job:


----------



## Horanskyea (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks, the problem is not getting the connectors off, the problem is removing the tubes that the connectors connect to. I left the top connector in to give some force in wiggling the entire apparatus however it is situated securely within the firewall


----------



## Optiker (Apr 20, 2019)

I think those tubes are part of the heater core.


----------



## Horanskyea (Dec 28, 2020)

Optiker said:


> I think those tubes are part of the heater core.


this is what I’m currently dealing with. Heater core won’t fit easily with existing tubes coming from engine. Issue is not the heater core - tried other brands. Is there a tool out there I could use to pull these together? OR my only other option would be to remove/replace the tubes the heater core connects to which brings me back to my original question of removing the tubes that connect to the firewall


----------



## Optiker (Apr 20, 2019)

It looks like VW has changed the way they do heater cores at some point. The ones I am used to have single piece pipes that go all the way through the firewall. The downside was that the whole dash has to be removed to change the heater core. That is no longer the case, but there are new connections to deal with inside the car.

Can you remove the rubber grommet from the firewall? Maybe there is something behind that to disconnect.


----------



## Horanskyea (Dec 28, 2020)

Optiker said:


> It looks like VW has changed the way they do heater cores at some point. The ones I am used to have single piece pipes that go all the way through the firewall. The downside was that the whole dash has to be removed to change the heater core. That is no longer the case, but there are new connections to deal with inside the car.
> 
> Can you remove the rubber grommet from the firewall? Maybe there is something behind that to disconnect.


I am trying to remove rubber grommet currently however it is proved extremely difficult. Any experience removing this? I have removed the screw between the inlet and outlet pipes of the grommet but here seems to be something else holding the grommet in the firewall. Any experience or videos you're familiar with that discusses this?


----------



## Optiker (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't have experience with this but am going by what is in the shop manual for my '15 Jetta. It has a procedure for replacing the heater pipes but it involves removing the entire heater/AC assembly. That means the AC has to be discharged and the dash removed from the car. After that the AC is disconnected and the seal is removed. It is one piece for the AC and heater both. There is just the one screw between the pipes that retains them. After that the pipes are removed but it doesn't say whether from inside or outside. I suspect from inside the car since it doesn't look like it would fit through the hole in the firewall.

The procedure may be different for your CC. You can have the factory manual for your car (and and any other VWs) for $35 if you buy a one day subscription to erwin.com. Just download and save the pdf's for whatever manuals you want to keep.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

Horanskyea said:


> this is what I’m currently dealing with. Heater core won’t fit easily with existing tubes coming from engine. Issue is not the heater core - tried other brands. Is there a tool out there I could use to pull these together? OR my only other option would be to remove/replace the tubes the heater core connects to which brings me back to my original question of removing the tubes that connect to the firewall
> View attachment 58707



Did you ever find a solution to this?
I'm having the same issue with my daughters 2014 passat. The pipes are leaking in the car because whoever owned the car before us had the heater core replaced and damaged the aluminum pipes that go through the firewall. I bought a new pipe, but can't get the old one out. I think it may be because of lack of space and I really don't want to have to remove the whole dash and everything behind it to get those 2 small pipes out.


----------



## Yasin35 (Dec 14, 2021)

Horanskyea said:


> şu anda uğraştığım şey bu. Kalorifer göbeği motordan gelen mevcut borulara kolay sığmaz. Sorun ısıtıcı çekirdeği değil - diğer markaları denedim. Bunları bir araya getirmek için kullanabileceğim bir araç var mı? VEYA diğer tek seçeneğim, beni güvenlik duvarına bağlanan tüpleri çıkarma konusundaki asıl soruma geri getiren ısıtıcı göbeğinin bağlandığı tüpleri çıkarmak/değiştirmek olacaktır.
> View attachment 58707
> 
> [/ALINTI YAPMAK]
> aynı sorunu yaşıyorum. bu çift boru asla çıkmaz. Nasıl kaldırdığını paylaşabilir misin?


----------

